# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in onderbenen

## Dorien

Ik hou het kort, maar duidelijk:

Ik ben vandaag 18 jaar geworden. Deze zomer is het vier jaar geleden dat ik pijn in mijn onderbenen heb gekregen. Eerst links, aan de binnenkant, toen kwam rechts met dezelfde klachten. Toen kreeg ik meer klachten, het werd van kwaad toch erger. Ik heb artsen bezocht, fysiotherapie gehad, op steunzolen gelopen en weet ik veel wat nog meer, maar niets hielp =>men weet niet wat het is. Compartiment syndroom is genoemd, maar de ene arts zegt dat dat het zeker niet is omdat ik het in beide benen heb en nog zo jong ben, terwijl de andere arts beweert dat dit wel het geval is. Dan is overbelasting genoemd, maar omdat de pijn niet over is gegaan naar máanden van rust, kan dit het ook niet zijn. 
Ik heb altijd veel gevolleybald. Ongeveer een jaar lang heb ik het volgehouden om 4 traingenen en een wedstrijd te spelen. 
De eerste maanden ben ik door de pijn heen gesport, later werd ik zo slim om er mee te stoppen en minder te sporten.

Om het even duidelijk op een rijtje neer te zetten:

-mijn beide onderbenen doen aan de binnenkant pijn,
-als ik gesport heb, doen ze meer pijn dan als ik niet gesport heb

Ik zou graag willen weten of iemand een idee heeft wat ik &#39;heb&#39;, of dat iemand een adresje heeft waar naar toe gestuurd kan worden. Want ik wil wel heel erg graag van dit probleem af.

voor meer vragen kun je me ook mailen:
[email protected]

groeten, Dorien

----------


## gast simone

hoi

tja ik weet het niet maar misschien moet je eens naar een dermatoloog? misschien is er iets met je huid(weefsel)?

sterkte ermee, balen zeg dat je er zo veel last van hebt

simone

----------


## Dorien

hai

wat is een dermatoloog precies? is die alleen gespecialiseert in de huid?

----------


## Francois

> _Originally posted by Dorien_@05-07-2004, 14:53:29
> * Ik hou het kort, maar duidelijk:
> 
> Ik ben vandaag 18 jaar geworden. Deze zomer is het vier jaar geleden dat ik pijn in mijn onderbenen heb gekregen. Eerst links, aan de binnenkant, toen kwam rechts met dezelfde klachten. Toen kreeg ik meer klachten, het werd van kwaad toch erger. Ik heb artsen bezocht, fysiotherapie gehad, op steunzolen gelopen en weet ik veel wat nog meer, maar niets hielp =>men weet niet wat het is. Compartiment syndroom is genoemd, maar de ene arts zegt dat dat het zeker niet is omdat ik het in beide benen heb en nog zo jong ben, terwijl de andere arts beweert dat dit wel het geval is. Dan is overbelasting genoemd, maar omdat de pijn niet over is gegaan naar máanden van rust, kan dit het ook niet zijn. 
> Ik heb altijd veel gevolleybald. Ongeveer een jaar lang heb ik het volgehouden om 4 traingenen en een wedstrijd te spelen. 
> De eerste maanden ben ik door de pijn heen gesport, later werd ik zo slim om er mee te stoppen en minder te sporten.
> 
> Om het even duidelijk op een rijtje neer te zetten:
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Heb je soms last van een hoge bloeddruk?
Heb je onlangs je bloed nog laten controleren? Zou het kunnen zijn dat je een teveel aan cholesterol hebt?
Heb je soms last van spataders?
Dikwijls last van koude voeten?
Ben je een roker?
Kun je wat vragen invullen?

Groeten,Francois.

----------


## kees44

http://www.triggerpointboek.nl/plantarf.htm


hier kan je lezen wat het kan zijn en ook eens de oefningen proberen.

groet kees

----------


## Kiki

Hoi Dorien,

Ik heb vergelijkbare symptomen. We zijn nu een paar jaar later, ben jij er inmiddels van af?En zo ja, wat heb je er aan gedaan. 
Hopelijk helpt het mij dan ook

groetjes Kiki




> Ik hou het kort, maar duidelijk:
> 
> Ik ben vandaag 18 jaar geworden. Deze zomer is het vier jaar geleden dat ik pijn in mijn onderbenen heb gekregen. Eerst links, aan de binnenkant, toen kwam rechts met dezelfde klachten. Toen kreeg ik meer klachten, het werd van kwaad toch erger. Ik heb artsen bezocht, fysiotherapie gehad, op steunzolen gelopen en weet ik veel wat nog meer, maar niets hielp =>men weet niet wat het is. Compartiment syndroom is genoemd, maar de ene arts zegt dat dat het zeker niet is omdat ik het in beide benen heb en nog zo jong ben, terwijl de andere arts beweert dat dit wel het geval is. Dan is overbelasting genoemd, maar omdat de pijn niet over is gegaan naar máanden van rust, kan dit het ook niet zijn. 
> Ik heb altijd veel gevolleybald. Ongeveer een jaar lang heb ik het volgehouden om 4 traingenen en een wedstrijd te spelen. 
> De eerste maanden ben ik door de pijn heen gesport, later werd ik zo slim om er mee te stoppen en minder te sporten.
> 
> Om het even duidelijk op een rijtje neer te zetten:
> 
> -mijn beide onderbenen doen aan de binnenkant pijn,
> ...

----------

